# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Storage materials

## chrisfeczko

Hello Everyone, 

First post here. My name is Chris Feczko and I am the Registrar of Bark Frameworks in Long Island City, NY. We are currently updating some of our storage solutions and am looking into new materials. This storage will be mostly for framed works that will be wrapped in poly. We will be using pallet racks for the our main structure. My question is about the vertical dividers; I was looking into a seat belt webbing material that could be kept taught. Has anybody used something like this? I've included a link below to the material I'm talking about.

http://www.usnetting.com/cargo-netti...ion-guide.html

Thanks

Chris

----------


## JasonO

I have not used anything like that. You can try asking the listserv (http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServe) and see in anyone has some ideas. People comment there more often then here on the forum.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I agree - the list serve is great I received 11 responses to my last question in 2 days! For me I would say that your pick looks wonderful, though possibley excessive. The amount of random "endwise force" on even a large heavy setting on even a very slick surface can be restrained with more modest solutions. On the other hand it would be impressive as all get out! Black a couple of lengths of black 1" nylon or polyester webbing held in place with black plastic snap buckles is a more common solution. If you like the netting idea I have also seen both examples of cargo netting on this page used to good effect in different museums. http://www.mcmaster.com/#cargo-nets/=rous7g
For folks with serious budget restrictions I once saw a very clean and effective system that utilized plastic fencing.
http://sell.lulusoso.com/selling-lea...H-FENCING.html
http://sell.lulusoso.com/selling-lea...-Wire-Net.html
Obviously I would be inclined to stick to HDPE, PE, or PP in terms of material type avoiding PVC and personally I think the safety orange color would get hard on the eyes really quickly!

----------

